# Arjan's Haze #2



## dobshibby (Sep 1, 2007)

hi all,just thought i may as well make a journal.i had a very small prob at the start of my grow with tiny spots on some leaves but it's long gone.the plant is really healthy and growing fast as hell,here's my grow method,SOIL=about 50% good organic soil,15%perlite,15%vermiculite,20%manure.LIGHTS=24 hour light,12 under flouro's/10000 lumens,12 at my window.WATER=bottled spring water,watering every 4-5 days,no nutes at all.PH=6.5-7.HUMIDITY=50%-70%.  anywho here's a few pics=31 days old.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow very nice plants they look great have they showed sex at all? well good luck with your grow i will be keeping a close eye on those sweet plants peace


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 1, 2007)

yea ive been watching GreenHouse seeds Co grow this on youtube. let me find it for u, but 1st i would to say great looking plant u got yourself there, and for no nutes, VARY GOOD!!! i like. Keep up the good work


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 1, 2007)

i wish i knew how to post the viedo up on here, but like i told heres the the video http://youtube.com/watch?v=CsV0wgxSrlY i hope yous get like that


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 2, 2007)

hi guys,i have watched this plant on u tube when i first got the seeds and it scared me big time,8 foot after 6 weeks they got it too.the arjan's haze #2 seeds i have are feminized seeds (think they all are) so it should be a lady(fingers crossed).this plant with no nutes and only flouro's is growing at about an inch to an inch an a half per day with new growth popping up all over the place so i'm really happy.i have searched the threads for any1 else that has grown this but i cant find any1,so i cant wait to see someone grow these babies under hps light's (should be fun).anyway i will keep you posted,,,peace out.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 2, 2007)

.... I've had that kind of growth with a couple differant hydro methods but never in soil. Nice!! 





			
				dobshibby said:
			
		

> hi guys,i have watched this plant on u tube when i first got the seeds and it scared me big time,8 foot after 6 weeks they got it too.the arjan's haze #2 seeds i have are feminized seeds (think they all are) so it should be a lady(fingers crossed).this plant with no nutes and only flouro's is growing at about an inch to an inch an a half per day with new growth popping up all over the place so i'm really happy.i have searched the threads for any1 else that has grown this but i cant find any1,so i cant wait to see someone grow these babies under hps light's (should be fun).anyway i will keep you posted,,,peace out.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 2, 2007)

just took a few measurements today and checked general health.all is really great.the main fan leaves are almost 7 inch's long,2 inch's wide.she is up to her 9th set of nodes so she should start alternating soon,the last set of new leaves are up to 11 fan leaves per branch.i cant believe she is only 1 month old and already at this stage so i should be starting her in flower in the next few weeks,,,peace out guy's.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 2, 2007)

P.S,these babies have a thc content of 22.7 so it should knock me on my ***,cant wait.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 4, 2007)

ok so i'm on day 34 and this lady is gonna have to go into flower very soon.i will be buying a 400 watt hps this weekend so i think it's time for her to start putting on her bling bling for our date in a few months.i'm just gonna test out trying to upload bigger pics so i hope it works but if you see none i will upload some in normal size soon,,,peace out.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 4, 2007)

cool it worked,thumbs up to the mods.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 4, 2007)

she looks good vary good great goin, you got a LONNNNGGGG time till she is smokeable i think she go 10-11 weeks am i right??? i waz looking at there strawberry haze (also greenhouse). who did you order thoses seeds from???


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks for the comments blunt,yeah you're right with how long before harvest,i'm thinking christmas for harvest so it should be a good new year's day.i actually got these seeds at my local herb shop,they have any type you want so i bought these because of the high thc content.how they can sell these considering it's illegal i dont know but i didn't argue .take it easy m8,,,peace out.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see those buds. :watchplant: 

It has been a long time since I've grown haze. Mostly because I can't find it anymore. Everyone in my area is super stoked on Kush. It's ridiculous, you tell someone it's Kush and they'll pay $400 US for an Oz.  I'd love to get my hands on some Nevells Haze (sp?) seeds. I don't care how long it take to flower, it's worth it! The White Russian I have is supposed to be 22% THC as well but I have never tested it. I just know it does the trick.

Nice plants man! Have you started flowering?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a good looking girl you have there. You've been taking good care of her from the looks of it. Good luck with her.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 5, 2007)

hi m8,starting flower next week.the plant is up to her 10th set of nodes but still has'nt started to alternate,but very soon me thinks.this plant is a mixture of neville's haze,super silver haze and laos,not that i'm gonna pretend i know what that type of stone is but i cant wait to test it.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 5, 2007)

bbp great to hear from you man,thanks for the comments but truthfully it's down to you really.you helped me out big time on my first grow which in turn has stood me in good stead for this one,so you can take some pride on this grow m8,thanks for everything,much appreciated,,,peace out.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice looking plant!

Enjoy the harvest when it comes.

P.S. send some to me.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 9, 2007)

hi all,today is day 39 of veg and she has been doing very good.i still have not used any nutes as i was hoping to go the entire grow without any,but alas i think i might have too.it's not a big prob but her leaves have started to turn yellow at the bottom(only a few as you can see in the pics).it started at the two small petals at the very bottom,then moved up to the first set of one leaves and is now starting on the next set.i think it's a (N) def but before i add any nutes i was hoping some1 could confirm (N) def,and also is there an organic nutrient mix with more (N) that i could use.other than this small prob she's very healthy an all is in check,,,thanks peeps.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't worry about lower leaves dying. They are getting most of thier light blocked so they die. It happend on every plant i grew.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 9, 2007)

so i need'nt add anything?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 9, 2007)

I would keep doing what you are doing. Them ladies are looking sexy. If the yellowing continues to go up your plant you may want to add some N.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> I would keep doing what you are doing. Them ladies are looking sexy. If the yellowing continues to go up your plant you may want to add some N.


 
Do what he said, "Haze" can be a tricky strain, vary sensitive from what ive read. You may not need to use any ferts till flower then i would suggest useing a lil less 1/4th strenth and work ur way up from there....JUS BE CAREFULL PLEASE!!! read the signs the plant gives you such as yellowing, leaves curl, spots, ect. Great going She is looking really good for not haveing any nutes. Keep up the good growing


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 9, 2007)

> "Haze" can be a tricky strain, vary sensitive from what ive read.


 
Blunt is right!! I used to have 5 or 6 different haze strains. Very, Very finicky!! Jack Flash is easy to grow though.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 15, 2007)

just a quick update,plant is now 45 days old,40-veg,5-flowering.she has not alternated yet but did start pre-flowering so i got her on 12/12 and already she is growing plenty hairs as well as stretching(4 inch's in one night):holysheep: .anyway all is good so her she is,,,


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 15, 2007)

lookin great bud that gurl should have a nice phat cola by the time she done good stuff


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 15, 2007)

Beautiful.........


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 20, 2007)

hi all,just a few small probs.first;the yellowing of the lower leaves has continued so i gave her it's first dose of nutes,20/10/10 at 10th the strenght but the leaves are still yellowing,should i up the dose?.second;when i put her into flower she had not alternated the nodes (she was up to her 15th set of nodes) but did start showing pre-flowering,after only a couple of days on 12/12 two white hairs grew from each node site but since then there has been no more hairs growing,is this because she has'nt alternated yet?.third;i am buying my light today (in a couple of hours) and am wondering which to choose from e-bay,i will only ever be growing three plant's max so i think a 400watt should do,and i like the look of the sunmaster dual spectrum so i could use it for veg-flower without changing the light,are these any good and would 400watts be enough for three plant's?.please post a reply quickly if possible before i purchase the light,,,cheers.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 20, 2007)

i would up the dose of nutes to 1/4 strength. and a 400w will be fine for 3 plants. how big is your grow spce?


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 20, 2007)

4'x4'x7'hieght


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah that 400w will be sweet in there then, so long as you ventilate accordingly. i would say a 125RVK out and maybe a bathroom fan or a 100RVK?!?! you will be able to get another lady in that space too, it would be a good fit.

plants look great man, i like the look of the arjan haze, maybe its the way its grown, but it looks quite compact. real nice.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 20, 2007)

thx for the comments cannabliss,i may be getting paranoid and talking out of place here but i have really noticed how much the moderators and senior members constantly reply to each other's posts and just ignore junior member's.it has been something that has been winding me up for ages,when i post a thread for help i get 1 or 2 comment's from other junior member's whilst other threads posted just before or after mine get answered.if i have done something to offend any1 i am unaware,perhaps it's because the mod's and senior members have got to know each other over time and that's great,but please spare a thought for the less knowledgable and help where possible.i hope i am just being paranoid,and i am a bit miffed today especially as i really needed advise on purchasing a light off e-bay which cost $200 but yet again only one guy replied(which i thank you for cannabliss) whilst other thread's were answered.well that's my rant over with,if any1 else has experienced this problem i would like to know,,,peace out peep's.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 21, 2007)

hahaha i think it is just paranoia mate. read what they are saying to each other, normally they are correcting each other in order for you to get the answer you are looking for. if you read again, you will notice the difference in technique for EVERY grower, all these forums are for is to give YOU an idea of what you CAN do, not exactly what you should do. you do what you think is right. if there is a member that has had problems using a similar setup to yours, then they will say so.... etc. do you understand?

try here for your light dobs;
http://www.growell.co.uk/p/1084/Budget-Hobby-Light-Systems.html

alot less than 200 too lol you could ventilate it well with the cash left. fan/filter combo less than 100, and a bathroom fan about 30. just rememba,
get it right now to save problems later.

peace out 85C


----------



## triprey (Sep 21, 2007)

SWEET!!!!  Rock on with the girl!:cool2:


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 22, 2007)

here,s an update guy's.52 day's old/last 12 in flower.first pic=slight brown/yellowing of extreme leaf tips,dont know why as i have only given her nutes once at 10th the strenght,could be (N) def.second pic=a pic .third pic=yellowing of the lower leaves.fourth and fifth pic=white hairs/pre-flower.final pic=in all her glory.any1 that feels they can help i would greatly appreciate it,,,thx all.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 22, 2007)

also the light is in the post,400watt sunmaster/grolux dual spectrum,so cant wait to get it and get my setup going properly.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 22, 2007)

what up dawg i see ya sexy lady getting bigger and bigger. i got  my haze the other day, along with a few other goodies. Love the job you doing, keep it up


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 22, 2007)

cheer's blunt,i will keep an eye out for your grow with the haze,best of luck.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 22, 2007)

like i said earlier give them 1/4 strength nute. that third pic deffinately looks like a defficiency of some sort, unsure as to what that is tho. it does look like N def, but i couldnt say 100% try 1/4 strength grow &bloom mix. that could do it.

other than that lady in the third pic, all looks well. your deffinately doing something right


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey dob, looks like they are comming along quite nicely. 

How big are the pots you have those ladies in? I know haze takes a long, long time to flower and I'm wondering if you might have some problems later on with the pots being to small. I'm not to much of a soil grower so I'm a little curious. Thanks.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 22, 2007)

i think i will have to use your advise cannabliss and go stronger with the nutes,i really did'nt want to use them as i burnt my last plant bad and i was hoping to go as organic as poss,anyway cheers for the reply m8.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 22, 2007)

hi hazewarrior,the pots are 5 gal i think,she's asleep so i cant check right now but i will let you know 2morrow,cheers.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 22, 2007)

you could mix some fish blood and potash (cant tell you where to get this, coz im from UK) to some soil and repot into bigger pots like haze said. this should give it all the food it needs until harvest, but _please_ read the exact requirements to mix with your soil and do them 1/3 strength instead = 2/3 strength nutes total (1/3 fishblood & 1/3 potash). this is about all i can help you with. good luck.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 22, 2007)

> hi hazewarrior,the pots are 5 gal i think,she's asleep so i cant check right now but i will let you know 2morrow,cheers.


 
Thanks, 5gal pots should be adequate. If they are 5gal pots your plants are defiantly bigger than the pics make them out to be. Sorry if I missed it but, how tall are they? Nice job.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 22, 2007)

i'm not sure what size it is but heres a pic of a 20 box beside the same size pot.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the pic dob, I think it may be a 2 or 2.5 gal pot you got there. It should be big enough though. How tall are your ladies now? Man, I love haze, hence the "hazewarrior"

I use these commercial 5gal pots for my outdoor mothers. They look a bit bigger than the one you got.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah your right haze,i asked for 5 gal and thats what they gave me .she is almost 3 1/2 feet tall now,i think the camera makes her look bigger than she is.does any1 know if it's normal for a plant to be up to her sixteenth set of nodes and still not alternate?.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 23, 2007)

Great lookin' stuff so far man! :aok:


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 23, 2007)

cheers DL.


----------



## dobshibby (Nov 26, 2007)

hi all,it's been about 2 months since i last updated so i took a few pics today of the lady.she went into flower on the 10th of september so she's been in flower for just over 10 weeks.i had big prob's with PH so she's lost most fan leaves by now but is still doing good,also i had to tie her down but that seemed to really help the lower bud sights get good light.the white hairs only started browning about a week ago so she could be ready to chop in the next couple of weeks.as always any help or advise is much appreciated and if you can help on a date to chop her that would be of great help.anywho here she is(hps light makes her look yellow) cheers as always.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 26, 2007)

I would say she looks better then good man!:aok:
She looks excellent bro!
I think harvest wont be much longer
Dro:cool2:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 26, 2007)

wow plants look awsome  looks like ur gonna be havein a smoke fest real soon lol best of luck on the coming harvest ,,and happy smokin


----------



## jash (Nov 26, 2007)

great colas there dob!:hubba: you did a good job man. you should go by trichromes using a microscope  for harvest


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2007)

Now those buds look amazing!!!


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 26, 2007)

Yehawwwww!


----------

